

&lt;span&gt; for your terminal - C0d3r
https://github.com/LuRsT/span
Tired of the boring white on black output of your terminal? Need a little more emphasis? Or maybe display some quotes that make you smile or inspired in your terminal? (We all know that a quote is not a quote if it&#x27;s not in italics)
======
omgmog
This is even more useful than your <hr /> for terminal :D

